# F1 pup or F1b Pup question



## Sweet Dreamer

Hello all

Some of you may know that I am hoping to add a furry friend to our household in the summer and I have just sent out an initial enquiry to a hobby breeder in Surrey called Jaruda Cockapoos (the county I live in). On the surface they sound great, you can meet Mum, all health checks, inoculations done etc. and the pups are reared and socialised within a home environment.

I am just getting to grips with all this F breeding business! and this particular breeder exclusively breeds F1b puppies back to a Miniature Poodle. Does this mean that the pups will be three quarters poodle and thus grow up with more curly coats? if I'm being really choosy I would prefer a dog with a looser and wavier coat rather than the tighter poodle curls. That said personality and character are the overriding factors we are looking for so it wouldn't necessarily be a deal breaker. 

Is there any advantage in purchasing an F1 pup to an F1b one?

Can anyone enlighten me on this please?
Lesley


----------



## wellerfeller

F1b is indeed 3/4 poodle so you are definitely getting more poodle. Again no 100% guarantees with coats in any cross breed BUT your pup would have a higher chance of a tighter poodle type coat.


----------



## Olly's Mama

Olly is nearly 9 weeks and he is an F1b poo,his coat was nowhere near as tight as the other three boys in the litter. He also looks a lot more cocker I think. Here he is 









Now while he is not as curly now doesn't mean he will always be like this, he has quite a long coat already and the lovely shaggy look is more apparent each day


----------



## Sweet Dreamer

Ah so I did work it out OK. Thank you Karen


----------



## Sweet Dreamer

He is absolutely beautiful and you're right he does have a strong resemblance to a cocker.


----------



## Mazzapoo

I think you'd have to be supa dupa 100% sure about health checks with F1b and F2 as well - think about the complications if only one parent is health checked for things like PRA each time, you'd need a very rigorous system to check things out as generations emerged! It's quite a scary thought when there are so many unscrupulous people around breeding without any checks


----------



## Marzi

I looked at Jadura when searching, but they had no pups available. They were strongly recommended. And very nice when I talked with them. 
Kiki is F1b cavapoodliepoo, and I would have been very happy to have an F1b cockapoo. 
Coats - can vary hugely within a litter and change over time.
Dot is F1 and she is great. As a pup her coat was loose wavy, the lady who grooms my two is amazed that Dot's coat is now almost identical to Kiki's! 
F1b, F1 both wonderful 
Good luck in your search


----------



## Very muddy

Hi there. We've got a F1B but he's got more cocker than poo and he looks like a big, fluffy spaniel. They all vary though - his sister looks like a proper Cockapoo bur one of the litter is really poodley. X


----------



## wilfiboy

James is a great breeder and his girls are lovely. He's a great example of a home breeder. I've seen poodly looking back crosses but ones that have a more Cockapoo looking coat. James should be able to tell you how their coats may turn out, often with a more poodle looking pup you can see the crinkles on their face from a very early age . Having said that Fergus is a back cross and he's very poodle like, he didn't look that curly to start with x


----------



## Tinman

wilfiboy said:


> James is a great breeder and his girls are lovely. He's a great example of a home breeder. I've seen poodly looking back crosses but ones that have a more Cockapoo looking coat. James should be able to tell you how their coats may turn out, often with a more poodle looking pup you can see the crinkles on their face from a very early age . Having said that Fergus is a back cross and he's very poodle like, he didn't look that curly to start with x


Karen - we need an up to date pic of fergus please??
Please ?? X


----------



## ANovelIdea

Sweet Dreamer said:


> Hello all
> 
> Some of you may know that I am hoping to add a furry friend to our household in the summer and I have just sent out an initial enquiry to a hobby breeder in Surrey called Jaruda Cockapoos (the county I live in). On the surface they sound great, you can meet Mum, all health checks, inoculations done etc. and the pups are reared and socialised within a home environment.
> 
> I am just getting to grips with all this F breeding business! and this particular breeder exclusively breeds F1b puppies back to a Miniature Poodle. Does this mean that the pups will be three quarters poodle and thus grow up with more curly coats? if I'm being really choosy I would prefer a dog with a looser and wavier coat rather than the tighter poodle curls. That said personality and character are the overriding factors we are looking for so it wouldn't necessarily be a deal breaker.
> 
> Is there any advantage in purchasing an F1 pup to an F1b one?
> 
> Can anyone enlighten me on this please?
> Lesley


I had an F1b Cockapoo and her coat was tightly curled and dry in spots. I wanted more of a wave pattern so with my next Cockapoo, I will definitely be going with an F1 Cockapoo for better consistency in coat although, I realize that there are no guarantees as to what they end up looking like.


----------



## ANovelIdea

Olly's Mama said:


> Olly is nearly 9 weeks and he is an F1b poo,his coat was nowhere near as tight as the other three boys in the litter. He also looks a lot more cocker I think. Here he is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now while he is not as curly now doesn't mean he will always be like this, he has quite a long coat already and the lovely shaggy look is more apparent each day


Soooo cute! That's the coat I was looking for with my F1b but instead got a very "tight" poodle look.


----------

